
500 days left until Windows XP end of support - bowlerwitharms
http://www.winbeta.org/news/500-days-left-until-windows-xp-end-support-will-organizations-upgrade-time#.UK-02CgFwLw.hackernews
======
tomflack
Where I work we're a Win7 shop for our MOE, but we do still support XP clients
(PhD students generally get quite shitty if you recall their laptops for an
upgrade midway through their research) and will do so until the very last day
of XP support by Microsoft. It doesn't surprise me at all that the percentage
is still as high as it is.

